# When to switch from puppy food to adult



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Just wondering when you good folks made the switch. Cali is now 14 months old and I'm thinkin about taking the training wheels off her bowl. Any thoughts would be great...thanks as always!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Now!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

12 months I switched, mixed the last half of a 15 kg sack of puppy food with adult food


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most dog foods have a good all life stages food now. Makes changing them over easier. You find what works for your dog, and then can stick with it for years.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Do you folks like to use wet food? I have only used dry and add stuff here n there like egg, carrots and apple. Taste of the Wild is the brand I use and I have some dry and wet coming. Can I mix? Should I make the transition by still keeping some puppy food in there for a bit?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For picky eaters, I have added some wet to their food once in a while.
Wet does not have the high protein, that dry does. So I would limit the amount you give.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I've also heard that wet food is worse for their teeth too in the long run. We do it every once and a while for a treat/special occasions.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

gradually add the new food to the old food, this allows the stomach to acclimate to new ingredients!


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Betty said:


> gradually add the new food to the old food, this allows the stomach to acclimate to new ingredients!


Silly question probably, but even if it's the same brand?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Garvs said:


> Silly question probably, but even if it's the same brand?


yep


----------



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the Victor brand dog food. A friend who has a GSP uses it and really like it. My puppy is 8 months now and our breeder suggested to start mixing in adult food and then be full on "adult" food at 1 year. We have been feeding him the grain free Blue Wilderness grain free puppy with red meat. No stomach issues at all with this food.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

racerdj944 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Victor brand dog food. A friend who has a GSP uses it and really like it. My puppy is 8 months now and our breeder suggested to start mixing in adult food and then be full on "adult" food at 1 year. We have been feeding him the grain free Blue Wilderness grain free puppy with red meat. No stomach issues at all with this food.


Vicor Brand is pretty good stuff. If you have any questions about brand, and/or formula take a look at www.dogfoodadvisor.com

It has a very extensive list of dog food both dry and wet. It also has a very detailed analysis of each Brand and Line. They don't go over every protein source of the Line.

However, I use Merrick Grain-Free Real Chicken and it's awesome. It has a 5 out of 5 star rating.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know people that love how their dogs do on Victor. The only problem I've seen with it, is some dogs aren't a fan of the taste. That's just individual dog, as some are pickier than others.


----------

